# Jarie passed the CGC



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jarie passed. She is officially considered a GOOD Citizen now!









We were so concerned. Poor little girl has had so many health problems in her short 2 years, and had not gotten to get out as much as we would have liked, but have always continued working with her.

She was so excited to be out, I was a little worried about the supervised separation, since she always wants to be with me. She completely surprised me and didn't make a sound, just sat and watched quietly in the direction I left, until my return.









Who would of thought, my wild little girl, a good citizen.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh HOORAY Jarie!












> Quote:
> my wild little girl, a good citizen


That's exactly what I thought when my kid passed. Amazing things do happen, don't they?

Congratulations Tammy. You, Jarie and Ken deserve this!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And Havoc even passed!!!!

Good girl Jarie!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

WTG !!!!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy Dance for Jarie!









Way to go!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Now all my dogs but one have their CGC. 

My real challenge will be with my youngest aussie Jessi. I am taking her in a couple weeks. She has been ready for quite awhile, but she is my real WILD CHILD! She only has one speed *Warp speed*, and very velcro.
Maybe she will surprise me too!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Way to go, Jarie!! That's a wonderful accomplishment and you should be very proud. I hope Jessi does just as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great job! 

I still have two to go. I still think it was good Jenna got hers around eight months old, or she may have never passed. I did Arwen in May just for the heck of it. I knew all along she could pass, but did not want to pay for a class that she did not need to get it, when I had the monsters that NEEDED the classes. Finally they hosted the test at a specialty show, and I was taking Tori (for Rally), and had the room for Arwen and took her. 

Tori is one of my hold outs, and no way is she going to manage supervised separation any time soon. Right now Tori is my wild nutcase. Hopefully, we will finish her rally title next Friday, and I have her signed up for yet another basic class starting August 18. Out of sheer persistance we will get her there. 

Dubya is my other holdout. I almost think I could get him to pass. I am not sure how he will do with the walk up to another person with a dog stunt. He will need the class for sure, so I do not get to the test and find out that he will not pass.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats! great news


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Tammy!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

If Gracie passed then I think any dog can pass







My wild thing!!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm hoping to take the class and test Heidi the end of August. I think she could pass with out the class...maybe. I feel confident she can do most of the tasks. But, I think it will be just good to do the class too.

Yay Jarie, CGC/Wild Child


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!! It's an awesome feeling isn't it?????

Good job!

Lu


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations Jarie! What a good girl.
Robbie


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Way to go Jarie!!!







And Tammy too!!!







That supervised stay always makes me sweat. I'm always sure that will be the one we -- meaning me -- will fail.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats!!! That is awesome!! Give her a big hug for me!!


----------

